# Special Roast Malt (Briess)



## neal.p (25/8/18)

Hi,
I'm trying to find a Sydney source for Special Roast Malt (Briess). I've checked the online stores but if you know of someone, without an online store, who stocks it that would be great.

Clever Brewing (Melbourne) sells it but I only need 200g (ONE Dollar!) and it's still 13$ for delivery. And as there isn't anything else I really need I can't build up the order to make it worthwhile.

It seems it's a pretty unique malt so a sub isn't possible.

Cheers!


----------

